# '88 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro - Check Package



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

HI Everyone;
Hoping that someone might be able to help me out. I am trying to find a wiring diagram for the check package that Audi offered on some of the later production 5000s. My friend has an '88 5000 Turbo Quattro, and the check package on her car isn't working as it should. I am wondering if someone has a wiring diagram, or knows where I could find one so that I might be able to start troubleshooting this. I know that it's not a common request, but I can't find anything when I search the forums, and a quick search on Google didn't turn up any useful information.
Thanks in Advance!
- Peter


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: '88 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro - Check Package (digifant_gli)*

Your best bet is going to be to look in the Bently Manual. Im sure they have wiring schematics, but TBH, im not sure how in depth they go when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: '88 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro - Check Package (Twistedaudi)*

Well, I wish that I could find a Bentley to use to at least see how tis is wired up. When I checked at work, the oldest wiring diagram that we have goes back to 1993.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: '88 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro - Check Package (digifant_gli)*

I couple years ago I had the same problem in my wife's car. I took the cluster out of the car and took out the circuit boards and cleaned all of the contacts and put it all back together and reinstalled it. Solved the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: '88 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro - Check Package (audi403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi403* »_I couple years ago I had the same problem in my wife's car. I took the cluster out of the car and took out the circuit boards and cleaned all of the contacts and put it all back together and reinstalled it. Solved the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You wouldn't happen to have a wiring diagram for the check package, would you?


----------



## 85TQC (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: '88 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro - Check Package (digifant_gli)*

Some good info here: 
http://members.fortunecity.com...x.htm
More here: http://sjmautotechnik.com/trou....html
good luck


----------

